# How to install Clean windows 7 on Dell xps



## pratik385 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, i got my laptop yesterday. I want few answers first:

1.Tell for how many hrs should i charge it as i have heard that we have to charge it for 6-8hrs. It came fully charged from the box. And ive used it little much last night but i started laptop with ac power on in the eve.

2.I want to completely wipe the hdd and install from the scratch (i want to wipe recovery partition too). I got Dell customized windows 7 HP dvd, will it able to install clean win7, i dont think so, am i correct? How to get a win 7 dvd then which can install clean version.

3.After installing clean version how to activate it ?

4. After clean install and activating we can create a recovery drive seperately like it came by default?

Thats it guys, Please advice me over these topics. Thanks in advance


----------



## hacktom (Sep 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hi everyone, i got my laptop yesterday. I want few answers first:
> 
> 1.Tell for how many hrs should i charge it as i have heard that we have to charge it for 6-8hrs. It came fully charged from the box. And ive used it little much last night but i started laptop with ac power on in the eve.
> 
> ...




2) Yes you will be able to install win 7 from dvd that came with your laptop. It will install a clean version.

3) Use the key from windows sticker at the bottom of our laptop. It will activate your laptop.

4) I am not sure about this question but if you format your hardisk you will not be able to create a recovery drive separately like it came by deafult. Also the recovery disk consist of windows 7 with all bloatware like the win 7 came with your laptop.


But before you clean install windows 7 make sure you download all drivers + software(webcam software, fastaccess software + dell quickset so you get the touch buttons at the top of the palmrest + other dell software only if you need them).

First install chipset driver and then all other drivers. Also install Inter graphics driver first and then nvidia driver and intel wireless driver before widi.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for help man, i will need atleast nearly 2 days to do that and in IT job I didnt get much time. 

Is there any software to monitor temps of cores and the ram usage and all ?


----------



## hacktom (Sep 9, 2011)

for cores temperature -- Core Temp

for ram usage I think their are many windows gadget search google or windows gadget. Like CPU Meter Gadget which available by default in windows 7 gadgets.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 9, 2011)

okay mate 
I will not install clean os now as it may take much time, i will uninstall all useless software from the dell. Also i will install the core temp to see if my laptop is doing good. There is a nice thread in notebookreview for support of dell xps15


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2011)

Call Dell Technical Support, they have a hidden partition in every laptop that lets you re-install the OS quickly (On the fly)


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 16, 2011)

that quick on the fly reinstalled copy will be clean or with dell softwares ?


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> that quick on the fly reinstalled copy will be clean or with dell softwares ?



With Dell Softwares [most likely] (Had worked with the Dell Contact Center for 2 months), where they told they keep a recovery partition in every lappy/desktop they sell. Don't remember the exact key to hit to go into the partition, but you have to call the tech support to go thru the process.

Gosh, am GLAD i quit that s**tty place


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

install from scratch if u want juss 1 hour process at the max and most things are done automatically....


----------

